# Grant for RAD-57



## d3653je (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone in here had any experience with the Grant process with Masimo for the RAD-57? How did it go? Feedback would be great and thanks.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Oct 17, 2011)

Not personally (our service bought ours outright) but I know Masimo gives a whole bunch of support in getting these grants. Have you spoken with your local rep?


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 17, 2011)

The only literature I've seen on them has shown them to be fairly inaccurate, giving many false negatives. 

Unless Masimo has resolved this, it's money better spent elsewhere.


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you have links to those studies? I'd be interested in reading them.

Most of what I've read about them (as well as my own experience) has been favorable. Usually false readings are easily traced to operator error (the most common one is that the black plastic boot that goes around the probe gets taken off because providers don't realize that it's there to protect against ambient light (it uses a much wider spectrum of light to analyze MHbPA so interior lights can throw the readings off).


----------

